# So, how long would you use wood pieces for..........



## flash (Apr 7, 2014)

.....before replacing them with fresh cut wood?

I have had some Pecan, Cherry and Oak for some time. Some probably going on two years. Now it is all in containers, not just laying outside. I do have some fresh pecan and oak I can split up or I can let it season some more. Is there a time frame that you would throw the older wood away?


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 7, 2014)

Hello Flash.  THAT is an interesting question.  I would assume that IF the wood is sealed and not starting to crumble from rot or smell " off" it would IMHO be good to go.  I will monitor this one.  GREAT post.  Never thought of it before but I would think the smell should guide you.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 7, 2014)

The only way it would rot or go bad would be exposure to moisture.  I would think if kept dry it would season more with age.

What is the wood used for?


----------



## smoking b (Apr 7, 2014)

Most of what I have read states that the older & drier the wood gets the less flavor it imparts to the meat & that more of it is needed to get the same effect. I know at least some of the wood vendors won't sell anything for smoking once it gets below a certain moisture level...


----------



## maple sticks (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm using wood that is five to six years old. Seems fine to me.

How much moisture is in wood chips and saw dust people use for smoking?


----------



## flash (Apr 7, 2014)

Smoking B said:


> Most of what I have read states that the older & drier the wood gets the less flavor it imparts to the meat & that more of it is needed to get the same effect. I know at least some of the wood vendors won't sell anything for smoking once it gets below a certain moisture level...


That would be my thought, not that it is right necessarily.


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 8, 2014)

Hello Folks.  GOOD POINT Smoking B.  Thinking about it, the flavor from the wood comes from the oils in the wood, if the moisture/oils dry out seems the flavor of the wood would suffer, just as green wood has too much moisture/oil and gives off that horrible taste.  So at what "age" would the wood be at it's optimum quality?  Had never given this much thought before, hope others have more advice.  GREAT question Flash.

Danny


----------



## tjkoko (Apr 8, 2014)

I live in the heart of pecan country and don't even think about how old the pecan wood is, unless it just fell off of the tree.  I like to allow  it to dry for at least six months or so, at least thru the summer months.   And were not at all concerned down here with its moisture content.


----------



## alblancher (Apr 8, 2014)

I would think that if the wood is old enough to lose it's "flavor" it would burn so fast you would need to use a lot of it anyway.

I agree with MapleSticks 5 or 6 years shouldn't be any problem at all.


----------

